# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Dark Chocolate?

## Sanquis

Heard about this somewhere, anyone care to enlighten me? Can dark chocolate (high % cocoa) help you become lucid? 

- Thanks in advance.

----------


## Abra

Ha, I don't think there's any evidence of that. But whenever people suggest chocolate as a lucid aid, I doubt they mean "sugar, milk, cocoa butter." The sugar would hurt more than help!

There are extremely high levels of antioxidants in dark chocolate. More than blueberries, and even tea! There are also endorphins and other feel-good chemicals. 

If any type of chocolate gives an effect at all, it would be dark chocolate, due to the higher concentration of cocoa.

----------


## DuB

Dark chocolate is probably more effective than milk chocolate in inducing lucidity, however, it is probably due to the higher caffeine content of dark chocolate compared to milk chocolate. Caffeine is naturally occuring in cocoa beans, therefore the higher percentage of cocoa in the chocolate, the more caffeine the chocolate contains. Caffeine has an established reputation of being "somewhat" helpful in inducing lucidity *when used in mild to moderate amounts*. A typical dark chocolate candy bar (such as Hershey's Special Dark) contains about half as much caffeine as a can of Pepsi or Coca-Cola, although higher &#37; dark chocolate will contain more caffeine.

----------


## westonci

ive eaten dark chocolate before going to sleep a couple of times, and ill have to say that it did give me a couple of Lucid Dreams.

----------


## Sanquis

Alright let me share what im on about, I thought that *Cocoa* had something to do with the fact that it is a lucid aid?

As I have 2 bars of  Green & Black's Organic Dark Chocolate 70% Cocoa with me... I was wondering if i should try 'taking' it before I go to sleep or something...

----------


## DuB

I would try eating one after a WBTB.

----------


## moe007

> Dark chocolate is probably more effective than milk chocolate in inducing lucidity, however, it is probably due to the higher caffeine content of dark chocolate compared to milk chocolate. Caffeine is naturally occuring in cocoa beans, therefore the higher percentage of cocoa in the chocolate, the more caffeine the chocolate contains. Caffeine has an established reputation of being "somewhat" helpful in inducing lucidity *when used in mild to moderate amounts*. A typical dark chocolate candy bar (such as Hershey's Special Dark) contains about half as much caffeine as a can of Pepsi or Coca-Cola, although higher % dark chocolate will contain more caffeine.



Err not caffeine, It improves chances of lucidity because of the high dopamine content.
Higher dopamine means that you will have more comfy feely, sexual dreams, and they will be vivid; giving you a chance to become lucid. 

Chocolate also has chemicals that increase serotonin levels, which if taken before bed, will give you the REM-Rebound effect in the morning, giving u very vivid dreams.





> Alright let me share what im on about, I thought that *Cocoa* had something to do with the fact that it is a lucid aid?
> 
> As I have 2 bars of  Green & Black's Organic Dark Chocolate 70% Cocoa with me... I was wondering if i should try 'taking' it before I go to sleep or something...



It is the cocoa, the dopamine in the cocoa though.

----------


## Sanquis

Alright. Thanks for clearing that up guys. You're awesome!

----------


## Elite

It is possible I don't really know for sure though I am sorry =[

----------


## ocrama31

whoa that is weird. i had dark chocolate yesterday and i haven't had it for a while and i had my first lucid dream. maybe it is true

----------


## lagunagirl

mmm... i love dark chocolate  :drool:

----------


## reesespieces

> mmm... i love dark chocolate



laguna girl your my favorite! i like dark chocolate too  ::D:

----------


## Firewalker

I haven't tried the dark chocolate, but chocolate cake, or cookies, and milk combined with 200mg of B6 gives me very vivid dreams and sometimes lucid dreams.

----------


## JPdreamlord

This is super old, but YES! The effects are incredible due to the high percentage of Theobromine and other helpful substances found in ceremonial Cocoa.  But really its the combination (whole is greater than parts) that nature wipped up which makes Cocao awesome. 

I use "Heartbloodcocao.com" cocao blocks and take about 8g's in my wake back to bed.  

It brings a light happy - perma ureka moment sort of feeling to the dream and trips it out (colors are inhanced, space dreams, a very connected brightness).  My goal is to use it to "blast off" in a lucid dream through meditating since the Cocao dream feels very similair to a psychedelic Mushroom experience. 

Warning, the experience of a nightmare (very vivid) is less possible (i think anyway) while using cocao but if it does happen or happens the next night dont freak out, there are great ways to deal with nightmares and if you are able to sit with it or "hug" your monster then that after glow is so much more then from a happy cocao dream..  a  bad dream usually breaks with joy and a feeling not describable when let go off

----------


## Oneirin

I wanted to add my experience as I eat a huge amount of cacao: 2.5-3oz per day usually; I make chocolate from bean to bar at home : ). First, i'd state that chocolate helps me avoid exhaustion at night, which allows me to have a solid/focused nighttime ritual & keep strong intention. For myself at least, I find that if I have tea or especially coffee, I'm usually burnt out by night and have reduced focus, less drive/motivation, and am a bit exhausted going into sleep. I've thought about how this state may carry into night-time lucidity. For example, think of how burnt some people are in the AM before their morning coffee.
Additionally cacao's stimulants are mostly comprised of theobromine: a cardiovascular stimulant rather than a Central Nervous System Stimulant. Although it does contain very small amounts of caffeine. Some people may not be affected, but I can get insomnia off of caffeine quite easily. It also helps that it contains peptides which have been shown to help fall asleep. Also, the phytochemicals alther many neurotransmitters (dopamine, serotonin, nor-epinephrine)  and contains  MAOIs which may provide a good env't for inducing more vivid LDs.
The cardio stimulation may also be great for those who are into raising heart rate during WBTB.
I sound like a chocolate salesman lol.
That is my experience/opinion anyway - I hope it helped!

----------


## strago

Can we just call this method: CHocolate Induced Lucid Dreams (CHILD)!! lol! If you wanna train your kids to lucid dream, this would definitely convince them to try it!!

*hint*Easter candy*hint*

----------


## Elaineylane

I'd like to try this. I tried chocolate but not dark chocolate. Hmm. Thx for the tip.

----------


## Oneirin

Updating as I had a bit more than typical yesterday (~3oz) and had some later in the day than usual. Ended up having a LD  :smiley:  Just poured another 2.5kg of 95% into molds this morning from the stone grinder. Eat chocolate, and happy LDs all! I'm definitely not gonna chalk it all up to chocolate, but it's a fun experiment to play around with.

----------


## Nebulus

I need no prompting to try this, ~added to my nightly ritual pronto ^^

----------


## strago

Had six hours of sleep, then ate half a pound of an Easter bunny (ie just regular chocolate). It was hard going back to sleep, due to the caffeine, but once I could sleep and the chocolate started doing it's job, the dreams were more vivid and I had one very short lucid dream.

----------


## Elaineylane

I have been doing this for almost 2 months now. I'm loving the dark chocolate & I also take my B6 in the evening. I figure both are healthy for you so it's all good!

----------


## rastro13

Yep, I'll be trying this too as soon as I get my hands on some dark chocolate! I'll report back with results after I get it.

----------

